# The Long Beach Socal Cycle Swap Picture Thread



## rustjunkie

The "cycle swap" at Veterans Stadium has become the monthly meet-up for SoCal bicycle folk.
Let's see pics of your day at the meet!


----------



## rustjunkie

*Sunday March 27, 2016*


----------



## kingsilver

Use to drive there from norcal to sell a lot of bike parts and vintage toys. I'm the one with the green 1968 volvo 142s. Use to see jafco there too. Great swap meet.


----------



## tripple3

Great idea for a thread but I didn't take very many pictures this time…



Brand-new heavy duty wheel set for $65; $20 more and they will give you new tires and tubes too. 



Shelby Hiawatha for sale...
Bits and pieces that you can touch...





I always have a great time at Long Beach veterans Stadium and look forward to it most every day.


----------



## CWCMAN

Hey Mark, get your hand off my crank


----------



## mrg

good pic Scott got of your ear Eddie and it wasn't your crank yet.


----------



## CWCMAN

Yeah, what's up with the ear hole shot  :eek:


----------



## rustjunkie

CWCMAN said:


> Yeah, what's up with the ear hole shot  :eek:




Ha! I just stuck the phone over my head and snapped


----------



## catfish

Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## rustintime

So-Cal's cycle swap meet this weekend..


----------



## kingsilver

kingsilver said:


> Use to drive there from norcal to sell a lot of bike parts and vintage toys. I'm the one with the green 1968 volvo 142s. Use to see jafco there too. Great swap meet.


----------



## higgens

YEP!!!


----------



## the2finger

OK, Who all's going to Long Beech tomorrow?


----------



## tripple3

the2finger said:


> OK, Who all's going to Long Beech tomorrow?



Cory and I are going.
This is a picture thread.
This is what I am bringing


----------



## rustjunkie

Waiting to load up and head out


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

My first sale of the day to my friend Joe


The only thing I bought today were these handlebars that were the same price as the grips I sold to Joe....







Swap meet special price of $1500







Our friend Mike picked up that green on green Western Flyer frame that Scott showed earlier





Super fun day as usual and I can't wait for the next one


----------



## eddie_bravo

Are theses every 4th Sunday of the month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

eddie_bravo said:


> Are theses every 4th Sunday of the month?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Most of the time yes but sometimes the third and sometimes the fifth Sunday look up Topping events; SoCal cycle swap.


----------



## the2finger

I felt like a Bangladesh bicycle tire dealer poor ol kickstand didn't know what to do


----------



## Cory

I took a eclectic pile of stuff this morning.  Antiques, Surfboards, beer steins, and of course bikes and bike parts. I forgot to take pictures but wow I am enjoying this thread! Thanks Scott, loving this!



Who is that a-hole that photo bombed, lol.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Photo bombed! Target hit!


----------



## KingSized HD

At today's swap
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/5598283311.html


----------



## tripple3

Great time at the swap with free donuts in Corys space...





Great to see Matthew back in Long Beach selling his wares...
Love this toolbox. 



CWCman  stopped by to pick up a blue shirt. 






Pretty cool C model changed hands out there as well.


----------



## fordmike65

Prius aka Donut Warmer. Yumm......


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

*Loading up on hops with @fordmike *


----------



## rustjunkie

take lots of pics today folks! 
headed out soon, who's out there already?


----------



## Cory

Eric, Tripple3, Hippy Mike and I are selling at space 113. Come by for the best deals, lol.


----------



## rustjunkie

waitin'


----------



## Cory

rustjunkie said:


> waitin'
> View attachment 354291
> View attachment 354292



Bring that Schwinn over to sale it. I have space for you good buddy.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Cory

Picked up a set of 7 speeds. 1995 ish. Gotta love the swap.


----------



## tripple3

Great deal right there



Asking $350 hippie Mike didn't get it



I bought a Troxel saddle that looks  NOS





Always a great time


----------



## rustjunkie

last few snaps of the day


----------



## tripple3

Bump the thread. Today is the swap meet. A black Prius picking up hippie Mike



We're in line eating donuts n' Buzzin on coffee


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

1947 Indian for $27,000


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie

Another great day at the LBCS


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Pics of the Schmidt flyer badge.





1967 tandem twinn violet sold for $300





And I watched them load this two speed American original green paint; no sale at $250
Super fun day eating donuts, looking at bikes, laughing with friends.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## dfa242

Thanks for all the pics - looks like a lotta' fun was had. 
Did anyone get a price on this Chief?


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Cory

Fun times in Long Beach today. 

This bike fell down on its side while I was standing there. It's air suspension was leaking and it got off  balance and away it went. OUCH!







Looks cool under the lights and sunrise.





Nice line up at one of the vender's spots. I think he was asking $100 each, I had to pass it was to rich for my blood.




Some nice parts!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 363379 View attachment 363380 View attachment 363381 View attachment 363383 View attachment 363385 View attachment 363386 View attachment 363387 View attachment 363388 View attachment 363389 View attachment 363390 View attachment 363391 View attachment 363392



How much for that killer elgin seat?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Awesome pics ! Man I guess I need to plan for a road trip with a wad of greenbacks.....


----------



## tripple3

dfa242 said:


> Thanks for all the pics - looks like a lotta' fun was had.
> Did anyone get a price on this Chief?
> View attachment 363403



Always a lot of fun. I look forward to it all month.
 I'm pretty sure that Chief is not for sale


----------



## rustintime

We only have a few more this year.. Oct 23rd , Nov 13th and Dec 4th


----------



## rustjunkie

Gonna miss this one darnit!
 Take lots of pics


----------



## higgens

I'm gonna go I missed the last one


----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## rustintime




----------



## higgens

I took some pics of my spot 


 

 


Got this and a few other parts


----------



## keith kodish

higgens said:


> I took some pics of my spot
> View attachment 374348 View attachment 374349 View attachment 374350
> Got this and a few other parts
> View attachment 374353 View attachment 374354



Hey,my old 36 eagle!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Swap is this Sunday Nov 13 folks!


----------



## keith kodish

Space 39&40,folks. Come visit us folks at Left Coast Cycles! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens

I'll check u out


----------



## keith kodish

higgens said:


> I'll check u out



Come on down,my brother!  [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Elginboy

Any pictures from the LBC swap meet, today?


----------



## rustjunkie

Elginboy said:


> Any pictures from the LBC swap meet, today?




Working on it


----------



## WetDogGraphix

rustjunkie said:


> Working on it




Ya, so I can seee them. (I'm blind)  Did you get a pic of the headbadge of the Shelby that you sent me a pic of?


----------



## keith kodish

Way small turnout.  Maybe because of the cyclone coaster swap? Not very much in way of unusual cool bike stuff,either. Brought back a pair of original 30 " cruiser crossbars, a pre war large button horn assembly,and a d2 1934 morrow hub shell.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

keith kodish said:


> Way small turnout.  Maybe because of the cyclone coaster swap? Not very much in way of unusual cool bike stuff,either. Brought back a pair of original 30 " cruiser crossbars, a pre war large button horn assembly,and a d2 1934 morrow hub shell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

My Monrovia buddies @hellshotrods and @fordmike65 couldn't make it this AM so I flew a solo mission at the next-to-last LBCS for 2016. It was a very quiet day, saw some neat stuff as usual and brought a couple goodies home.
So here's  a pile of pics from this month's swap:


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Elginboy

Thanks for pics


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

Swap this Sunday Dec 4 






 

http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/


----------



## fordmike65

Too many Schwinns. I'll be at the Coasters Colson ride instead


----------



## Cory

So we have the Long Beach Bike Swap, the Coaster ride, and Pomona Swap meet. What to do, what to do????  Or should I say how can I do all of them?????[emoji12]


----------



## fordmike65

Cory said:


> So we have the Long Beach Bike Swap, the Coaster ride, and Pomona Swap meet. What to do, what to do????  Or should I say how can I do all of them?????[emoji12]



Here's a lil hint.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/third-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks for all the pictures of bicycles and parts,there great!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rustjunkie

Last SoCal Cycle Swap for 2016. There wasn't a bunch of vendors but there was a bunch of bikes. I guess it was the day for "interesting" artwork as well 
Rode a Colson in honor of the Cyclone Coaster Colson Cruise


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## jacob9795

Can someone please please grab the phone number for this vendor that has this display case out??
-Jake


----------



## rustjunkie

jacob9795 said:


> Can someone please please grab the phone number for this vendor that has this display case out??
> -Jake




convo'd


----------



## tripple3

Thanks for posting pics; I couldn't go; I'm ok...


 
I can see nobody took our space.


----------



## Cory

I ended up at the Pomona Swap meet to give myself a change of pace. Saw some fun stuff also. 







 I was not sure what these odd shaped plastic grapefruit were for but Tripple3 suggested that I hang a xl pink set on the hitch of my Prius. [emoji23] 




Love this Original paint.






Ouch!









It was a Southern California frigid morning. When I got out of the car at 5am in Pomona it was 48 degrees [emoji300] [emoji301] 
Luckily by the time I left at 9am it was already 59 degrees. Crazy cold [emoji12]


----------



## Cory

I could not resist buying the little guy. 1985 Schwinn Skipper 18inch Made in Japan with a speedo. I paid full price, $35.


----------



## higgens

I went to Pomona to here's my spot


----------



## fordmike65

A lot of those bikes showed up to the Coaster Colson ride too...except for the one the _should _have been there


----------



## Maskadeo

What was the deal on the 1938-39 Motorbike? Does that tag read $6K? Does anyone know who restored it?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Good eye 6k and the seller/owner restored it but I don't know his name.
41 frame tho :eek:


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Happy Sunday morning from Long Beach veterans Stadium



It's raining


----------



## rustjunkie

Wonderful day at the swap! 

Pulled up and @Cory and @tripple3 were there...crowd looking a bit light:




Weren't sure if the 9 bux was better spent on the gate or brefus today so we scoped it from outside.




There was some metal on the ground:




...and someone had found some goodies:




so we doubled-back and proposed a rainy-day waiver of entry fee 




success, free to roam




There were a few cool things to see







Spotted a Triumph project for @cyclingday




Tripped over, then tripped on, this: we weren't sure if it was a dumafladgie or a burbinfladen....doubt we'll ever know.








Let's go eat


----------



## keith kodish

Shame it's pouring. Have my usual spots,39,&40. Most organized I've been in a few years,have some great stuff,too. No buyers,+160+ miles,round trip,+ $90 for the spaces = waste of time. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Francisco is there faithfully in spot 025 and has his fender roller to roll your fenders...





John was there with a 1937 Ace motorbike asking $3200





Prewar cantilever frame with springer fork bumper $800 as pictured



1971 Vespa repainted baby blue asking $1700





And a couple faithful Swapper's
@Cory @rustjunkie @sickdogsDX
Was out there looking for deals


----------



## cyclingday

I'm a fair weather swapper.
I like to stroll in on a nice sunny morning, about 10:00 am with a latte in one hand and a wad of cash in the other.
I usually leave the same way, after some great conversation with a bunch of like minded folks, rich with new found information.
Sorry I couldn't be there at the crack of dawn with my rain slicker pulled over my sleepy head.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Cory

Fun in the rain was had. Truth be told, really just a sprinkle. Went over to Spires for some breakfast with #tripple3 and #rustjunkie. Then hit 2 estate sales on the way home and scored 2 small furniture pieces for my antique store. 




 Just think, there is some poor naked Harley running around the swap naked at this moment [emoji23] .


----------



## tripple3

rustjunkie said:


> Tripped over, then tripped on, this: we weren't sure if it was a dumafladgie or a burbinfladen....doubt we'll ever know.





 
Dig this Picture!


----------



## momona

This rain sucks!!! Gonna be a long wait until next month....


----------



## tripple3

Swap is this Sunday; bump
i'm bringing this


----------



## birdzgarage

Just dont ride that thing to the swap! LOL!


----------



## keith kodish

Any idea about the weather for this Sunday?  Long drive from Ventura county in the rain.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

So far, partially cloudy..


----------



## tripple3

I am bringing a Skiptooth chain and a large glass reflector


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> I am bringing a Skiptooth chain and a large glass reflector
> View attachment 427313



Let's see that chain. Length?


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see that chain. Length?




54 inches not measuring the MasterLink






$40 to the guy that needs it otherwise it is my spare


----------



## keith kodish

Bringing out some pretty nice parts,bikes,here at Left Coast Cycles. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish

Drizzling, supposed to be cloudy out here in Long Beach. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

@Cory , Hippie Mike and I are on the way and there are some sprinkles


----------



## tripple3

Check check


----------



## keith kodish

Getting a lot of vendors. No rain.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

Just sold my first bike of the day. 42 New World.  Another happy customer 
[emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## Cory

All set up and ready to sell. Come on down to space 021 [emoji12] [emoji109]


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Sprinkling :eek:
Waiting in the car for go time...


----------



## Jrodarod

It does say no rain by 9? Hope their are some vendors out there? I need a blue chaingaurd and I have s fender that needs rolling..


----------



## tripple3

Jrodarod said:


> It does say no rain by 9? Hope their are some vendors out there? I need a blue chaingaurd and I have s fender that needs rolling..
> 
> View attachment 427657




Fernando is here I will ask him if he brought the roller…




He said it is too cold next month if the sun comes out


----------



## Jrodarod

I'm getting up.. I feel like I'm losing out on something. A little rain couldn't hurt.. plus, big Bertha has been wanting me to take her out..  she hates being in the garage.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

Mark you look good on the new bike,you should keep it.lol


----------



## rustjunkie

Another great day at Vet's Stadium


----------



## keith kodish

Always a pleasure to run into my extended family out at Long Beach. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## KeithB

Met some cool folks today. Mark, Mike (with the Ranger) Cory, Fernando, Junior (with the Elgin) and Keith. See you all next month!


----------



## Flat Tire

Thanks for all the pics! Rain or shine, swap meets are great!!!!


----------



## tripple3

I did a little trading at the swap and got this 1942 Schwinn New World




I also bought this yellow Junior stingray and tires and tubes





And then I bought this frame forks and bars  the Foothill Pride






I rode this @rustjunkie special
rides flawlessly awesome; thanks Scott






People pulling things from the trash pile O' hoops


----------



## momona

Who saw this there...?


----------



## tripple3

momona said:


> Who saw this there...?View attachment 427982



Asking $2000 50 cc 1975


----------



## momona

Yup, I have one. But not that clean. It was still there when I left at 10.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

It turned out to be an awesome day at Longbeach..I met a couple cabers and sold a few bikes...Unfortunately I was too busy selling and couldn't walk around to meet more people and do some shopping..
If anyone can Identify that old ladies frame with the extra long neck  on the above post #134 please feel free to chime in..


----------



## Cory

Another successful Vets Stadium Swap, came away smiling and a little wealthier. 

Hippy Mike and @tripple3 doing some investigation of these parts. The usual banter followed, this is a blah blah blah blah, it will probably fit on a blah blah blah blah blah, how much is this blah blah blah blah.




This looks painful! 




Bob Barnes showed me this cool picture of a seat I most own some day. Had to share because it was so cool.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

that looks like it belongs to @Flat Tire


----------



## rustintime

No rain in the forecast for Sundays Swapmeet...


----------



## keith kodish

Got my spaces,34&35.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

Four garage full of bike parts!! Space # 1401,1402,1403 and 1404.. parts-a-paloozaa!

Bring cash boys and girls..


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Il be there!


----------



## Jrodarod

Sneak peek...

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bop/6060251402.html


----------



## keith kodish

Truck packed,coffee made,getting ready to lea e in 20 minutes,...

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie

A beautiful morning at the swap, and the field was packed full 

Wasn't digging the ride on JLB2, so I installed shorter bars and turned the saddle 'round to factory position. Rides much better but gotta drop the seat a skosh....looks a lil goofy 





Doh!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
The coolest thing I saw today, although I really don't know what I was looking at


----------



## rustjunkie

This guy always has cool and unusual tools.












Neat Monark guard, HUFFY barely readable on it


















Cool uncommon Red Klinedinst PA headbadge on this Schwinn



Nicely aged decals


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Another of my favorite sellers, always brings interesting metal.


----------



## tripple3

Which one is older?



Single bar roadster is older


----------



## tripple3

This is Tony from Chicago Bikes Newport Beach... Now closed.



Wishing good luck to Tony in his future endeavors.


----------



## tripple3

I got this Tiki Joe as a birthday present from Joe himself. Thank you again! I love it.




Picked up these other items as well


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Happy Birthday man!!! Ride on!!


----------



## CWCMAN

Who picked up the nice original 37 Iver with the two speed set up? It was in the south/west lot near the entrance.

Seller said it sold for 800 bucks.


----------



## tripple3

CWCMAN said:


> Who picked up the nice original 37 Iver with the two speed set up? It was in the south/west lot near the entrance.
> 
> Seller said it sold for 800 bucks.



I found the bike : http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iver-johnson-question.107801/
score for @kstarkusa


----------



## CWCMAN

And there it is!

Good pick up


----------



## Barto

Wow, quite the thread


----------



## rustintime

LONG BEACH SWAPMEET HAPPENS THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## keith kodish

rustintime said:


> LONG BEACH SWAPMEET HAPPENS THIS WEEKEND....



Left Coast Cycles will be there,spaces 39&40. C'mon down![emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

rustintime said:


> LONG BEACH SWAPMEET HAPPENS THIS WEEKEND....




Somewhere in Upland there is a MACK missing it's hood ornament.


----------



## tripple3

Good Swapmeet morning


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3




----------



## fordmike65

Nice Merc Hippie Mike! Is it for sale???


----------



## Cory

Tons of fun at the swapmeet. Here are some shots of my space. Quite a mix of stuff to barter/sell.


----------



## Cory

@rustjunkie got some great pictures.....again. [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## kreika

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 455324
> View attachment 455317 View attachment 455318 View attachment 455320 View attachment 455321 View attachment 455322 View attachment 455323
> View attachment 455325




How much was the blue autocycle?


----------



## fordmike65

...


----------



## rustjunkie

contact @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## kreika

Just curious if it was out for a stroll or for sale?


----------



## fordmike65

kreika said:


> Just curious if it was out for a stroll or for sale?



Both. PM sent


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

kreika said:


> Just curious if it was out for a stroll or for sale?




Bicycle is sold .. Thanks


----------



## tripple3

Cycle Swap Sunday 5/28
I just reserved my vendor space 021


----------



## keith kodish

Look for a LOT of COOL STUFF,from you brothers,George Otto,Mike Chambers,and myself,courtesy of Left Coast Cycles, spaces 133,234,&135. See ya there!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Who has any 60s-early 80s hotwheels? Ill be there!


----------



## keith kodish

Joe Buffardi said:


> Who has any 60s-early 80s hotwheels? Ill be there!



Joe,i have a few old redlines. I'm in space 133,34,&35. Want your 1936 safety girls fork/truss rods.  Hoss tradin'!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles,packed and loaded. 133,34,&35







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Nice!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Cabers rule!!


----------



## keith kodish

On our way,spaces 133,134,&135. C'mon by,chill with us,at Left Coast Cycles! 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

@tripple3 and I are in route. @Birdzcad64 is on his way also to meet up. @mrg should be hopping in the Suburban also. @rustjunkie @fordmike65 we have donuts!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## slick

Keep the photos coming.....


----------



## cyclingday

Just woke up and having my first cup of Joe.
Call me, if you guys find anything good. Lol!


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## eddie_bravo

Chill day
Professional leather work
And Bric a Brac for sale 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

I didn't take many pics one of the sunrise and this awesome green on green B6...







Actual gold leaf not decals


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

Another great meet. Big thanks to @Cory  & @tripple3 for the shady spot to cool out and have some laughs, and for the tasty treats


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Looks like an awesome time, thanks for all the pics.


----------



## tripple3

My Swapmeet rider is loaded to roll
Tomorrow June 25 take lots of pictures


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

Thanks @tripple3 !


----------



## rustjunkie

See ya next month!


----------



## 56 Vette

Awesome! Thanks for the pics, looks like a lot of nice stuff out there in Cali!! Joe


----------



## rustjunkie

56 Vette said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pics, looks like a lot of nice stuff out there in Cali!! Joe




Always the goodtimes at Vet's


----------



## tripple3

56 Vette said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the pics, looks like a lot of nice stuff out there in Cali!! Joe




The stuff is never ending. I always have a great time with fellow Bike enthusiasts...
Scott's pics are always great; I miss half the stuff he sees
Swapmeet day starts early...









The Packard Swapmeet bike can be thrown on the roof





He wanted $1100 for this and was still talking about it when I rode away



Fernando rolling fenders











I got a couple things. But I had  a million laughs and a great time. See you next month


----------



## higgens




----------



## rustjunkie

http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/about


----------



## rustjunkie

Another good day at Vet's Stadium. Good folks and cool stuff to see.

Headed out  

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



@Cory


----------



## rustjunkie

Resisted the urge to bring these tool boxes home. Very cool, but had to leave 'em 



 

 

 

 

 



The Bicycle Sisters always have good deals on tires.


----------



## rustjunkie

One of the most interesting things I saw today...what is it??


 

 

 

 

 

 



Resisted the urge again! Lawlor's 1940? Schwinn with orig paint in a cool shade of blue. 
Seen this badge @barnyguey ?


 

 



Someone busted into their nest egg 


 

 

 

 

 



The sugar-pushers were out of town so I had to cop on the way home 


 

Only 5 more swaps left in 2017...see ya in August!


----------



## momona

.... I ended up taking that green toolbox home.  Glad it was still there in my way out at 9:30.


----------



## rustjunkie

momona said:


> .... I ended up taking that green toolbox home.  Glad it was still there in my way out at 9:30.




Nice! The SK or Kennedy?


----------



## momona

rustjunkie said:


> Nice! The SK or Kennedy?




The SK... Figured... If it was still there as I was walking out, that I'd grab it.


----------



## iswingping

That S-K box looks killer.  I also dig that CWC Comet!  I need to schedule a trip out to see your swap.  We have NOTHING like that here.


----------



## rustintime

Bump....Long Beach swap this weekend....


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles will be there,spaces 39&40. Come hang out,sit a spell!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

Great parts at a low price at space 1402!!  Away from Beverly Hills Blvd ( Bike Row )...


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> Great parts at a low price at space 1402!!  Away from Beverly Hills Blvd ( Bike Row )...



Any CT baskets??


----------



## Jrodarod

yes... stainless steel and 1939


----------



## Jrodarod

BTW, Frank @cyclonecoaster.com gave us the *Thumbs Up* on the *Cycle Truck Convoy @ Long Beach in November... *


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> BTW, Frank @cyclonecoaster.com gave us the *Thumbs Up* on the *Cycle Truck Convoy @ Long Beach in November... *



Old news... What's more exciting is the Colson Ride in December!


----------



## tripple3

I got the call the shirts are done. Sears September CC ride: Sunday 9/03, come get a shirt
I like "bike row" space 022


----------



## Jrodarod

Can I get help on a t-shirt design for The Convoy and Swapmeet rolling thru Long Beach... A Truck Load of Parts Headding Your Way.


----------



## Jrodarod

Sneak Preview of items heading to the swap!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
@fordmike65 may be interested in this Ford Galaxy?? 



 

Pm me if interested. Those of you that have my #. Call me.. I will also be placing an ad on craigslist LA in a few minutes with more details.


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 666101 Sneak Preview of items heading to the swap!
> 
> View attachment 666102 View attachment 666103 View attachment 666104 View attachment 666105 View attachment 666106 View attachment 666107 View attachment 666108 View attachment 666109 View attachment 666110 View attachment 666111 View attachment 666112 View attachment 666113 View attachment 666114 View attachment 666115 View attachment 666116 View attachment 666117 View attachment 666118
> @fordmike65 may be interested in this Ford Galaxy??
> 
> View attachment 666119
> 
> Pm me if interested. Those of you that have my #. Call me.. I will also be placing an ad on craigslist LA in a few minutes with more details.



Dibs on the Schwines!


----------



## keith kodish

What,no Dayton, or Shelby stuff? Pshaw! Almost packed,....

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithB

tripple3   

Save me an XL. I will be there around 7:30.


----------



## momona

KeithB said:


> tripple3
> 
> Save me an XL. I will be there around 7:30.



All the good stuff will be gone by then.


----------



## tripple3

And so it begins


----------



## Jrodarod

I am so late.. 6:45 am and in route..


----------



## Jrodarod

Hope the cartel can lend a helpful hand to unload. Had to leave my helper behind. She was still dreaming


----------



## rustjunkie

August is a wrap, another great meet


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Always a great time out at the swap


----------



## rustintime

Long Beach cycle swapmeet happens this weekend...


----------



## Jrodarod

1402 will be hopping again with bargin prices. That means you flippers also have an opportunity to make money...


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles, space #'s 34,&35 for all your vintage cycling needs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Come on now; this is a picture thread.


----------



## rustintime




----------



## fordmike65

rustintime said:


> View attachment 680039



My best swap score EVER!!! 1936 Colson Equipped Motorbike!


----------



## TheDXjedi

I'll be out there tomorrow morning. Didn't get a spot this month but as always I still have something to sell

c-model 750$ obo front fender included


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish

Got plenty of goodies,2 '63 sting ray frames,couple sets of S2's,on set with heavy duty hubs,a 52 cantilever frame set,41 dx frame set,fenders,cranks,racks,etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ssum2

Looking for pair of 41 dx fenders what space are you at  be there early


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles on the way. Space 34,&35.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie

keith kodish said:


> Left Coast Cycles on the way. Space 34,&35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




How about some pics?


----------



## rustjunkie

Sept '17 in the books


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Donut Day 


 

 
 I had a great time out there again. Nice to see everyone


----------



## eddie_bravo

@Cory and his $5.00 HOT CRAZY DEALS. table
Snap tank was the bait to bring customers over to look , thanks to @fordmike


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

had fun today at the swap! Me and @kinglouie hung out with @Cory and @tripple3.@mrg was right next door.was great to see everyone.


----------



## fordmike65

@eddie_bravo 
How did I miss these fenders????


----------



## fordmike65

Spoils from today's swap. Colson fenders,nice Musselman hub and a pair of Columbia WW tires.


----------



## fordmike65

Really dug this ladies Schwinn. Local drag strip sticker on a chick bike??? Sweet!!!


----------



## rustintime

Long Beach happens this weekend... 10/22


----------



## Muleman121

Which Sunday of the month do they have this?


----------



## fordmike65

cowboy121 said:


> Which Sunday of the month do they have this?





rustintime said:


> Long Beach happens this weekend... 10/22



THIS coming Sunday^^^


----------



## tripple3

cowboy121 said:


> Which Sunday of the month do they have this?



4th or 5th...


----------



## Muleman121

Ok thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi

Who coming this weekend?


----------



## fordmike65

TheDXjedi said:


> Who coming this weekend?



Me...but gotta jet out early to take Pop's out for a belated B-Day Brefus.


----------



## Jrodarod

Not selling but will come on a bike with a basket attached to it..


----------



## Jrodarod

Pre swapmeet pumpkin carving party??


----------



## fordmike65

Jrodarod said:


> Pre swapmeet pumpkin carving party??
> 
> View attachment 695655



Carve me a Colson!


----------



## Jrodarod

Pumpkin carving Hang Over tomorrow .,


----------



## Cory

Tripple3 and I are in route. Donuts in hand.....




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Mmmmm doughnuts


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Jrodarod

In search of a rear prewar Schwinn fender for my Cycle Truck. Keep your eyes peeled!! See u all in a few..


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie

Another fun swap, just 2 left in 2017!


----------



## tripple3

Super fun day out in space zero 22 
 I did not take any pictures except this cool 66 Violet deluxe stingray  that he let me ride


----------



## tripple3

Cycle swap is this Sunday 
@Cory and I will be there


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles IS GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE,space #'s 22,&23.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish

Enroute,.....See ya there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

I cant make it, ill have to wait for scotts pics!


----------



## Cory

Mark got a dozen. There is live music at 4:20 a.m. at the Donuttery. Rad!







Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmis

I don’t know if it’s for sale but this original paint Schwinn Aerocycle was at the swap today. I believe it belongs to Bob Barnes of Verne’s Chrome Plating Inc.  Here is a link to his bicycles.   
http://www.verneschromeplating.com/gallery/bobs_bicycles/jbcore/full.html


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Aussie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddie_bravo

@Aussie cool, You made it down to the swap meet?  
Wish I knew you were coming down to it,  
























@fordmike65







And his mega cool TALL Iver






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Nov 2017 in the books, neat stuff to look at, goodtimes were had. 
See you next month


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie

Found a hub shiner for @tripple3


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Always a great time at the veterans Stadium Swapmeet 
 Much conversation and laughter


----------



## Cory

So many great pictures from today's swap. Thanks to everyone who added. Sorry I forgot to participate, busy hustling and bustling. 
Award for best picture of the day goes to @eddie_bravo for catching the rare and elusive swap meet slacker in the wild.......with a parasol. Almost unbelievable.




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

tripple3 said:


> Always a great time at the veterans Stadium Swapmeet
> Much conversation and laughter
> View attachment 715486





That ugly thing is now becoming our official mascot 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasser78

First post on the forum was there with my daughter dropping off some wheels to get refurbished. Didn't really take many pics. Will have to attend more often. I've been in the past for the motorcyles. Live just down the road.

Thanks guys 
Alex


----------



## the2finger

Mike the parasol is all you


----------



## tripple3

eddie_bravo said:


> That ugly thing is now becoming our official mascot View attachment 715629
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 This piece is no longer for sale by order of United American Mechanics 
of Classic Antiqe  bicycles 


 
Image found and forward by @rustjunkie 
 Thank you


----------



## eddie_bravo

@tripple3 so that means my offer on Sunday is still a “no” ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

@eddie_bravo 
I made the mistake of sharing your pics with my girl...


----------



## eddie_bravo

fordmike65 said:


> @eddie_bravo
> I made the mistake of sharing your pics with my girl...
> View attachment 716078 View attachment 716079




I love it!!!
Rain!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momona

How was the attendance last weekend.... Had to work.  I think the new years eve show might be a dud.  Any one plan on going anyways...?


----------



## TheDXjedi

I'm still gonna go. You never know who or what will show up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods

OK - Now I understand ............


----------



## fordmike65

TheDXjedi said:


> I'm still gonna go. You never know who or what will show up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How bout we show up with beer??


----------



## Jrodarod

New Years Eve at the swap... Will it be a hit or a flop?? Baby girl wants a Big Bash Party and daddy needs to come through. I may need to set-up camp and sell!


----------



## fordmike65

I'll try & sneak in a 12pk of Modelos


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> I'll try & sneak in a 12pk of Modelos



 I bought space 022 and will have a dozen donuts with @Cory


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> I bought space 022 and will have a dozen donuts with @Cory
> View attachment 729181



Great! 1 beer per donut!


----------



## rustjunkie

tripple3 said:


> I bought space 022 and will have a dozen donuts






fordmike65 said:


> Great! 1 beer per donut!




Subarctic weather, warm donuts, and warm beer....sounds great!


----------



## Cory

rustjunkie said:


> Subarctic weather, warm donuts, and warm beer....sounds great!
> 
> View attachment 729183



Sounds great to me to. I will be there!
looking to make some big $, Lol.
I could bring a six pack cooler if needed.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod

I was shocked to see soo many empty spots on the Reserve list?? So, I got a spot. I'm moving on up the Bike Lane for the last day of the year. Spot # 024. I will be wheeling and dealing. No reasonable offer refused!


----------



## eddie_bravo

I’ll be there to take up space in your space Mark ( @tripple3 ) and Cory


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

eddie_bravo said:


> I’ll be there to take up space in your space Mark ( @tripple3 ) and Cory
> 
> 
> Eddie Bravo
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It would be weird without you [emoji3][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi

rustjunkie said:


> Subarctic weather, warm donuts, and warm beer....sounds great!
> 
> View attachment 729183



I am bringing cold ones and some prewar junk to sell...might even bring a 2 speed set up


----------



## birdzgarage

Oh yeah, its a party.


----------



## fordmike65

Sounds like I need to bring a designated driver


----------



## Jrodarod

Sorted out the pieces and beginning to load.


----------



## TheDXjedi

all packed and ready to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Well an end to another great year hanging out with friends at the swap meet 

Wheel building by Scott ( @rustjunkie )




























Happy New Years everyone!!!!




Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie

Wrapped up the 2017 swaps with a cold and foggy day at Vets. Lots of empty spaces but seemed to be a good amount of shoppers. 
Goodtimes, some cool stuff, and some cool folks. See ya next year


----------



## tripple3

Had a great time. Thanks for all the laughs and wonderful bike bits.
 Have a happy new year


----------



## WetDogGraphix

This is a Cali day at the beach in the winter. For you all on the east coast suffering, I pulled 1 of Rustjunkies pics out to show that we will still wear shorts and short sleeves on a winter day. Happy New Year.....


----------



## PCHiggin

rustjunkie said:


> Wrapped up the 2017 swaps with a cold and foggy day at Vets. Lots of empty spaces but seemed to be a good amount of shoppers.
> Goodtimes, some cool stuff, and some cool folks. See ya next year
> 
> View attachment 731118 View attachment 731119 View attachment 731121 View attachment 731122 View attachment 731123 View attachment 731124 View attachment 731125 View attachment 731126 View attachment 731127 View attachment 731128 View attachment 731129 View attachment 731130 View attachment 731131 View attachment 731132 View attachment 731133 View attachment 731135 View attachment 731136 View attachment 731137 View attachment 731138 View attachment 731139



Looks like that guy is walking away with my elusive Hornet.


----------



## Barto

rustjunkie said:


> Waiting to load up and head out
> 
> View attachment 308738



Hey Rust junky, what kind of bars are these on your Snyder built Fast back (post 13)??

WetDogGraphix, Pft. We have guys who wear shorts in snow storms...and - zero weather..no, I can't account for them either

BART


----------



## tripple3

2018 Cycle Swapmeet starts next Sunday 1/28
See ya there


----------



## Cory

I got space 020 and 021. Its going to be a big dollar sale for me [emoji6][emoji106] Look forward to some coffee (laughs) with my buddies.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

Yeah buddy! See ya there


----------



## eddie_bravo

It was jammed packed!!
This is the line of motorcycles to get in







This time around we had some celebrities 
John Travolta, Mr Carter and Ronald McDonald with a James Dean









































Great start to a 2018!




Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Bump reminder; Sunday Feb. 25
@Cory and I are on row 1 facing the fence this time; with donuts.


----------



## Cory

I will attempt to get my favorite bike guy up early @hippymike for the swap.
 Here is the scenario, I pull up to his house and lay on the horn at 4:15 a.m. If that does not work we send in @tripple3 to bang on the window to his bedroom. 
Good times!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## momona

Who else is going? I was at the san Diego big3 show this morning...  Hope there's a good turn out, see you guys there.


----------



## Dave Alexander

1950's Monark


----------



## tripple3

Donuts and a Huffy and a girls bike


----------



## momona

The saddest thing I saw today....


----------



## fordmike65

Couple pics from today's swap. Great time as always! Lots of cool Schwinns out there, and a bada$$ Harley


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

When's the next swap , is ther a schedule?

Rafael


----------



## TheDXjedi

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> When's the next swap , is ther a schedule?
> 
> Rafael




Sunday March 25th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

*UPCOMING EVENTS*
*March 25, 2018*
*April 22, 2018*
*May 27, 2018*
*June 24, 2018*
*July 29, 2018*
*August 26, 2018*
*September 23, 2018*
*October 28, 2018*
*November 25, 2018*
*December 30, 2018*


----------



## TR6SC

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 760599 View attachment 760600 View attachment 760601 View attachment 760602 View attachment 760603 View attachment 760604 View attachment 760605 View attachment 760606 View attachment 760607



I'll take that Silver King for $30! No fooling. Very fixable.


----------



## rustjunkie

TR6SC said:


> I'll take that Silver King for $30! No fooling. Very fixable.




Thought it might be, then thought about buying it, then thought about how it would end up for sale again after taking up space at my house for x-amt of weeks/months/years


----------



## TR6SC

rustjunkie said:


> Thought it might be, then thought about buying it, then thought about how it would end up for sale again after taking up space at my house for x-amt of weeks/months/years



Quick fix, then down the road to a good home!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Hey @fordmike65, how much was the 2 tone brown Autocycle, out of curiosity.


----------



## fordmike65

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Hey @fordmike65, how much was the 2 tone brown Autocycle, out of curiosity.



That one wasn't for sale. Belongs to a fellow Cabe member who brought it to ride around the swap and to share. She's a beauty!


----------



## rustintime

Swapmeet happens this weekend March 25.....


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## birdzgarage

got an early start

 this is the nicest og king sting you will ever see.lucky guy got it for a g

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 first gen bullseyes

and I finally got my childhood 83 Robinson  

 

 yup that' s me on mine back in the day.if you know bmx,you know who the heavy hitters are.loved growing up in sfv socal.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Super fun day at the swap with my bike buds; 
But no more pics.


----------



## fordmike65

Good times....see you next month.


----------



## momona

Anyone end up leaving with that  silver king, it was still there along with that colson when I left at 10.


----------



## fordmike65

momona said:


> Anyone end up leaving with that  silver king, it was still there along with that colson when I left at 10.



They both sold to the same buyer. I believe arrangements were made to pick them up later in the day.


----------



## TheDXjedi

Who's going on sunday?I will be there spot 35


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*Jedi I will stp by to introduce myself,and by chance is anyone bringing a Elgin Twin Bar model 20  let me know ,,my next quest!!!and I will be at the swap at Cal Expo(cars) in Sacto on Sat if anyone will be there.Been a while since I have seen the 5
THANKS RUDY*


----------



## CWCMAN

TheDXjedi said:


> Who's going on sunday?I will be there spot 35




Me, I have some CWC parts to pick up from you


----------



## birdzgarage

my wife says I'm not a good swapmeeter. I come home with more than I leave with when I go to sell stuff.i think I do ok.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3




----------



## birdzgarage

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 793727



Cory is probably cursing us cause the pb&j donuts are already long gone.damn those are so good!


----------



## tripple3

Veteran's Stadium Cycle Swap on Memorial Day weekend, Sunday May 27
Cory and I will be in space 022
I'm bringing the rest of the CWC Shirts for June 3rd Cyclone Coaster Sunday Ride.
Med., Lg., and XL sizes 
See ya Sunday!


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## rustintime

bump... Long beach this weekend...


----------



## eddie_bravo

Siren in Original box $300
(Box reads $4.95)









$1000-  gasp! For the Ripper 














@Cory and Mark (@tripple3) were a little star truck with “Bob” guy 





Cory striking a deal and walking away with a profit “flip bike”

Asking $100. OBO

Cory offered the price of the pedals!!! SOLD !!!!









?? Harley green frame???






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cory

How much are you asking for this $20 bike. "$100, but I will take almost any offer". How about $20? "sold'!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

"Would you do $30"
"No"
Ok $20


----------



## eddie_bravo

I must admit 
This is the best part “The Bird Man”

I shot this right after @Cory told him “ DON’T COME HERE WITH YOUR BIRDS!!!!”







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

eddie_bravo said:


> I must admit
> This is the best part “The Bird Man”
> 
> I shot this right after @Cory told him “ DON’T COME HERE WITH YOUR BIRDS!!!!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That dude is so goddamn annoying!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

I'm glad I didn't go, I see a lot of things that I don't need but probably would have brought home.




eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 828807View attachment 828808View attachment 828809
> 
> Siren in Original box $300
> (Box reads $4.95)
> 
> View attachment 828810View attachment 828811View attachment 828812
> 
> $1000-  gasp! For the Ripper
> View attachment 828813View attachment 828814View attachment 828815View attachment 828816View attachment 828817View attachment 828818
> 
> @Cory and Mark (@tripple3) were a little star truck with “Bob” guy
> 
> View attachment 828819
> 
> Cory striking a deal and walking away with a profit “flip bike”
> 
> Asking $100. OBO
> 
> Cory offered the price of the pedals!!! SOLD !!!!
> 
> View attachment 828820View attachment 828821View attachment 828822
> 
> ?? Harley green frame???
> 
> View attachment 828823
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty72

Anybody know who own that green Harley ?


----------



## birdzgarage

It wasnt a real harley.


----------



## keith kodish

Left Coast Cycles is enroute. Spaces 32-35




















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustintime

bump........


----------



## rustjunkie

No pics from last go round eh


----------



## TheDXjedi

Should be a good one on Sunday. Bike row is full. Maybe 2 open spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi

bringing this beauty on Sunday to sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

TheDXjedi said:


> Should be a good one on Sunday. Bike row is full. Maybe 2 open spots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'll be there to return your Colson badge


----------



## TheDXjedi

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there to return your Colson badge




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

I will be there with @Cory in space 022 with Sears September Shirts for sale.
Next Sunday is the Cyclone Coaster Ride.
See ya at the swap.
My phone died and I have no pics of shirts to show; they're the same.


----------



## hellshotrods

spaces 68-73  !!!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## tripple3

Super great day at the swap meet; fellow caber‘s/bike guys bringing Parts out for each other . Thanks @rustjunkie @markivpedalpusher @looneymatthew @fordmike65 @Cory snd more.


----------



## rustintime

Bump....


----------



## fordmike65

rustintime said:


> Bump....



Already?? 3 swaps in a month for me!


----------



## tripple3

rustintime said:


> Bump....



Picture Thread... I'll be there with @Cory 
What are U bringin' ??
I still have some September Ride Shirts by Hippie Mike


----------



## eddie_bravo

Been awhile since I’ve been to it

It’s time to stop by and start loitering @Cory and @tripple3 spot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

Loading up a couple of brake hub parts boxes for tomorrow


----------



## fordmike65

I have something to do in the morning, but might stop by early for a bit.


----------



## stoney

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 858693
> 
> View attachment 858694
> 
> View attachment 858695
> 
> View attachment 858696
> 
> View attachment 858697




Sorry all but screw the bikes and parts. I am frothing at the mouth here over that Terraplane truck.


----------



## tripple3

I'm home.
A whole bunch of folks must have been ill; a lot of empty spaces.
I scored a project I been watching for: Hawthorne Twinbar from Tony @rustintime
Thanks; I dig it.








This kid loves Grandpa's 24" Henderson because the horn works; and he showed ALL of us.


----------



## fordmike65

mrg said:


> Loading up a couple of brake hub parts boxes for tomorrow View attachment 872665
> View attachment 872666
> 
> View attachment 872667
> 
> View attachment 872668
> 
> View attachment 872669
> 
> View attachment 872670
> 
> View attachment 872671



Quickest flip ever
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-departure-cabinet.139863/


----------



## rustintime

bump......


----------



## Autocycleplane

tripple3 said:


> This kid loves Grandpa's 24" Henderson because the horn works; and he showed ALL of us.
> 
> View attachment 873049




I love Grandpa's epic jewel tank Motorbike!! That's my grail bike right there.....


----------



## tripple3

rustintime said:


> bump......



Picture thread!
I'm bringing some frames to sell and stuff,to trade....

below: pre '33 Colson Flyer 28" wheel moto Bike with Nickel fork and art deco fender ornament; but not the chain.




below: 1938 Hawthorne, Twin Bar or 5 bar by Monark





below: 1936 Packard, Single Bar Roadster, Long Wheel Base by Colson


----------



## eddie_bravo

tripple3 said:


> Picture thread!
> I'm bringing some frames to sell and stuff,to trade....
> 
> below: pre '33 Colson Flyer 28" wheel moto Bike with Nickel fork
> View attachment 890638
> 
> below: 1938 Hawthorne, Twin Bar by Monark
> 
> View attachment 890639
> 
> below: 1936 Packard, Single Bar Roadster, Long Wheel Base by Colson
> 
> View attachment 890640




Cool twin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Short and Sweet Swap Meet


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Pretty light but a few goodies available.


----------



## tripple3

markivpedalpusher said:


> Pretty light but a few



Ditto above.
I have Colson shirts!
I should sell donuts.








Riders bikes were wonderful to stare upon; not for sale; I asked.
No pic but @fordmike65 's doublebar got plenty of staring too.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Ditto above.
> I have Colson shirts!
> I should sell donuts.
> View attachment 907982View attachment 907983View attachment 907984
> Riders bikes were wonderful to stare upon; not for sale; I asked.
> No pic but @fordmike65 's doublebar got plenty of staring too.




Colson Week has begun!!!


----------



## mrg

There were a few girls out today


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

So bummed I missed a photo op with BS. Snapped a few photos - very slim pickins...


----------



## barneyguey

tripple3 said:


> Ditto above.
> I have Colson shirts!
> I should sell donuts.
> View attachment 907982View attachment 907983View attachment 907984
> Riders bikes were wonderful to stare upon; not for sale; I asked.
> No pic but @fordmike65 's doublebar got plenty of staring too.



Is the Euzkadi badge original to the bike?


----------



## tripple3

barnyguey said:


> Is the Euzkadi badge original to the bike?



I don't know.
The owner of the bike didn't speak English; I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## TheDXjedi

barnyguey said:


> Is the Euzkadi badge original to the bike?




He told me he hadn’t done anything to that bike. He said he bought it exactly like it is a few years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey

TheDXjedi said:


> He told me he hadn’t done anything to that bike. He said he bought it exactly like it is a few years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's great! Do you know him? I'd like to talk to him about getting some more photos. Thank you for letting me know. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

tripple3 said:


> I don't know.
> The owner of the bike didn't speak English; I don't speak Spanish.




You live in California and you don't speak Spanish  ! How is this possible??


----------



## Boxtubebob

It's easy Rafael 
I have 30 plus Hispanic guys working under me. I tell them if you speak Spanish i will pay you in paso.
Good think for me most of them are also good friend.


----------



## barneyguey

Boxtubebob said:


> It's easy Rafael
> I have 30 plus Hispanic guys working under me. I tell them if you speak Spanish i will pay you in paso.
> Good think for me most of them are also good friend.



Ha Ha Ha


----------



## tripple3

Happy new year! The last swap meet of 2018


----------



## New Mexico Brant

tripple3 said:


> Happy new year! The last swap meet of 2018



Any scores or pictures?


----------



## tripple3

I bought some stuff that I know very little about.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

I notice that California dudes don't like to show their calves off for some reason.


----------



## TheDXjedi

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I notice that California dudes don't like to show their calves off for some reason.




My shorts have always been down mid calf and my socks go up mid calf. So you get to see about 1/2” of calf[emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I notice that California dudes don't like to show their calves off for some reason.



Only some folks; I wear shorts that fit me.
I'm very Cali.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

TheDXjedi said:


> My shorts have always been down mid calf and my socks go up mid calf. So you get to see about 1/2” of calf[emoji2957]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Half a calf!



Hey, I'm not knocking it, just an observation, lol.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

tripple3 said:


> Only some folks; I wear shorts that fit me.
> I'm very Cali.
> View attachment 926458



Nice calves @tripple3, no denying that.


----------



## Nashman

stoney said:


> Sorry all but screw the bikes and parts. I am frothing at the mouth here over that Terraplane truck.



Killer truck!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I notice that California dudes don't like to show their calves off for some reason.




checking out other dude's calves...you're gonna fit right in out here in California!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

mr.cycleplane said:


> checking out other dude's calves...you're gonna fit right in out here in California!View attachment 928711



Haha, I'd be like a fish outta water over there.


----------



## tripple3

Swap meet this Sunday.
Take pictures and post on this "Picture Thread"


----------



## tripple3

I didn't buy anything pictured.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Ugh! 
I slept in- 
Next month I’ll be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

Rode my run a bout and parked it in my new bike rack.it was on clearance, couldn't pass it up.and some nice bikes that @Eric had for sale today.


----------



## fordmike65

Bump. See you Sunday.


----------



## TheDXjedi

I’ll be bringing this 39 dx on Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Been a while 
I’ll be there soliciting again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

Bringing out this 50 JCH hot rod, still go some of the 80’s colors!


----------



## tripple3

It was a PB&J Sunday at the Cycle Swap.
With donuts too of course.



















Great time as usual; many bike buds out.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Scott ( @rustjunkie ) was there on “Inventory Control” duty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rustintime

swap meet this weekend....


----------



## TheDXjedi

rustintime said:


> swap meet this weekend....




Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

Wait isn't it the last Sunday? That would be next Sunday the 31,m


----------



## BFGforme

My bad just looked it up and it is this Sunday the 24th


----------



## barneyguey

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 308747View attachment 308748View attachment 308749



Cool, I love the surf boards! When I was a teenager, I wrote a letter to Gerry Lopez (Mr. Pipeline) in Pearl City, Hawaii. At time him and another surfer owned a Shop and sold Lightning Bolt surf boards and T-Shirts with the same logo. His sister wrote me back and sent a shirt I had sent money for, and some stickers. I think I still have the letter somewhere. I never learned to surf up here in North Idaho, but I dreamed and read about it a lot.  Barry


----------



## BFGforme

barnyguey said:


> Cool, I love the surf boards! When I was a teenager, I wrote a letter to Gerry Lopez (Mr. Pipeline) in Pearl City, Hawaii. At time him and another surfer owned a Shop and sold Lightning Bolt surf boards and T-Shirts with the same logo. His sister wrote me back and sent a shirt I had sent money for, and some stickers. I think I still have the letter somewhere. I never learned to surf up here in North Idaho, but I dreamed and read about it a lot.  Barry



It's a blast Barry!


----------



## birdzgarage

Only pic I took.good times though!


----------



## eddie_bravo

Is this on for tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Glad to be back on the saddle again ( almost )






















Thank you @tripple3 for sharing your bike and the Mint n Chip donut- my new favorite donut to supplement my favorite ice cream flavor 

Thank you @Cory for the deal on the pedals and skull caps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Much fun was had by all.
I came home with another bike.
Red Streak, by Snyder;  I have owned this bike before.











*MY* favorite bikes are the ones _*Not For Sale.*_


----------



## Aerocyclepsycho

markivpedalpusher said:


> View attachment 373918View attachment 373919View attachment 373920



Hey I have one of those too


----------



## Aerocyclepsycho

markivpedalpusher said:


> View attachment 373918View attachment 373919View attachment 373920



Are the Aerocycles still for sale? Thanks Chauncey


----------



## Aerocyclepsycho

higgens said:


> I took some pics of my spot
> View attachment 374348View attachment 374349View attachment 374350
> Got this and a few other parts
> View attachment 374353View attachment 374354



If the ducks are 26" to bad you don't have the original duck head for the front fender, I only know of three original, guess I should have bought the one I saw at MLC about 5 years ago,  but he wanted 7grand I did go home with a pair of 24" boy's and girls ducks thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## mrg

Aerocyclepsycho said:


> Are the Aerocycles still for sale? Thanks Chauncey



That post was from 3 years ago and I think those were riders.


----------



## Aerocyclepsycho

I'm in the market for one, have you heard of anyone looking to sell? Thanks Chauncey


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## tripple3

7 tooth cog; on that table-load of hubs.


----------



## fordmike65

Missed the past couple swaps. Who's going this Sunday?


----------



## TheDXjedi

I shall be attending the cycle gathering [emoji1351][emoji2193]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Who's going this Sunday?



@Cory and I will be there; with B-Day Donuts!
I have TWO, two-speed wheel-sets for SALE, a drop-stand, and some bars.
CWC XL Shirts (a Few), even a few Sears September shirts.
Come on out; buy something!


----------



## BFGforme

Trying to make it!


----------



## eddie_bravo

I’ll be there- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

Yup


----------



## volksboy57

I am pretty sure I'll be there. Bringing some krate stuff and a rusty elgin twin


----------



## keith kodish

volksboy57 said:


> I am pretty sure I'll be there. Bringing some krate stuff and a rusty elgin twin



Got pix of the twin?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57

keith kodish said:


> Got pix of the twin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



I just sent you some Keith


----------



## eddie_bravo

It was overcast and cold so @Cory came prepared 

There were a couple abandoned bikes —- LOL
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

For Sale; Not For Sale; For Sale, bought/sold, For Sale.
The whole box of Donuttery Donuts were premium.
I had a great time and saw many bike buddys that don't _*always*_ get out there; thanks for making the trip, and paying the entrance fee.







@Cory is slingin' one-wheelers.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## tripple3

A great time as usual; but with special guest appearances from NM @New Mexico Brant and several others that showed up today.
I sold my Honda; glad/sad. I celebrated with Tommy's Double Chili Burger, with Extra chili.


----------



## jedijoe59

I think I'll go to the next swap meet. If, I'm off work that Sunday.


----------



## stezell

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1023626
> 
> View attachment 1023627
> 
> View attachment 1023628
> 
> View attachment 1023629
> 
> View attachment 1023630
> 
> View attachment 1023631



Hey Mike did Brant pick up that Dayton? Pretty sharp looking!
Sean


----------



## eddie_bravo

Only got ONE picture today - the only one that matters 

“The Butcher” Mike ( @fordmike65 ) parting out a “Frankenstein” Hawthorne 

He’s determined to get those SCHWINN fenders for his collection







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo

Oh I got this cool kickstand too
Couldn’t find grips ... bare metal bars until next meet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

eddie_bravo said:


> Only got ONE picture today - the only one that matters
> 
> “The Butcher” Mike ( @fordmike65 ) parting out a “Frankenstein” Hawthorne
> 
> He’s determined to get those SCHWINN fenders for his collection
> 
> 
> View attachment 1023793
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 39zep

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1023820



I personally watched that poor girls bike get hacked up in the middle of that swap. Pretty disgusting if you ask me. Shame on you Mike!

I did get the grips and pedals off of it so I guess it was OK.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

FDR’s famous statement “a day that will live in infamy" kept going through my head as I bore witness to this girl’s bike being torn apart.  Here is more photographic evidence for the ages.  Notice the onlookers expression of shock!

Thank you to everyone who made my time at the swap so fun.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

I







New Mexico Brant said:


> FDR’s famous statement “a day that will live in infamy" kept going through my head as I bore witness to this girl’s bike being torn apart.  Here is more photographic evidence for the ages.  Notice the onlookers expression of shock!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who made my time at the swap so fun.
> 
> View attachment 1023922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've been framed! I was actually _installing _parts to put this old girl back _together! _


----------



## Boxtubebob

New Mexico Brant said:


> FDR’s famous statement “a day that will live in infamy" kept going through my head as I bore witness to this girl’s bike being torn apart.  Here is more photographic evidence for the ages.  Notice the onlookers expression of shock!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who made my time at the swap so fun.
> 
> View attachment 1023922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



After pledging no guilty. His should be required to wear a body camera so we the public can review it. Look like a clear case of profiling to me. "LOCK HIM UP"


----------



## New Mexico Brant

fordmike65 said:


> I
> I've been framed! I was actually _installing _parts to put this old girl back _together! _


----------



## eddie_bravo

Did anybody get one of those free sun block screen from @Cory

This lady was at the swap meet and should of taken a handful 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

eddie_bravo said:


> Did anybody get one of those free sun block screen from @Cory
> 
> This lady was at the swap meet and should of taken a handful
> 
> View attachment 1025179View attachment 1025180
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My chick dude, not cool....


----------



## BFGforme

BFGforme said:


> My chick dude, not cool....



Just kidding..


----------



## fordmike65

Swaparino this weekend!


----------



## TheDXjedi

Missed the last one I’ll be there for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

A lil birdie told me there's a small load of bikes coming down from Central Cali for the swap this weekend. Don't miss it!


----------



## KingSized HD

Thinning out the herd, @Cinderella and I will be there with a load, some projects, some riders.Camping out along the fence lane. Here are some you may see:
95 Annvsy Phantom




‘49 DX



‘53 Welterweight arch truss frame



Spiegel Airman (Monark bilt) ‘53?



71 Raleigh Twenty



70 Breeze



63 American



Wartime Shelby Flyer(?)-Blackout frt hub



Pre War CWC



‘87 Fisher Montare MTB



80s Cycle Pro Skyline



Stadion- communist Czechoslovakia bike with spoon brake.




‘52 DX




and possibly this Snyder built Hawthorne twin bar


----------



## KingSized HD

Hey all you out-of-Calif folks, don't believe everything you hear about high bike prices in SoCal, those peeps are CHEAP. Good thing I am too so I didn't get hurt too badly. (...and who whouldn't want a pristine Breeze anyway!!) 
Had a great time meeting a bunch of nice CABErs and picking up some cool stuff myself.


----------



## fordmike65

See you mañana


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> See you mañana



Thanks for coming out to the Cycle Swap and eating Donuts with us!
@mrg @Cory @rustjunkie @fordmike65 @cyclonecoaster.com @TWBikesnstripes @Rusty72 @Ted


----------



## fordmike65

Light crowd, but goodtimes as always.


----------



## tripple3

Bikes and folk at Veterans Stadium.
Slingin' bike wares and Whatever.
Great to see some CABErs 
Bike buds and their bikes.
@39zep @TWBikesnstripes @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @Cory 









Too many donuts consumed by me; but I didn't buy anything at the swap.
Or sell any of my shirts.
Laughing all the day.


----------



## fordmike65

Who's going tomorrow!!! @rustjunkie and I are all loaded up with tons of goodies, complete bikes & project frames! See you there!


----------



## Kickstand3

Hope you guys have fun today 
Looking for Rods , guard and rack for my Mercury 



Thanks and Enjoy the Ride [emoji1422]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jacob9795

fordmike65 said:


> Who's going tomorrow!!! @rustjunkie and I are all loaded up with tons of goodies, complete bikes & project frames! See you there!



is the tall Iver out there?


----------



## fordmike65

jacob9795 said:


> is the tall Iver out there?
> View attachment 1100832



No...but lots of other goodies!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Couple more pics. Man I wish I could've snatched up this awesome Excelsior motorbike! Tank, long stem, long pull bars and that badass badge! Nice longspring saddle was included.


----------



## tripple3

I had a great day!
A friend worked these wheels out on the truing stand; thanks again.
I rode the Aero King around the swap.
I bought some grips for it; thanks Mike @fordmike65 
I only took ONE pic at the swap: *Networking


*


----------



## Maskadeo

Mike,
Just give the guy a lifetime of Ford oil changes for the Excelsior. Done deal! What was the asking price on the Pogo seat?


----------



## tripple3

Above pic is the wheels on 1934 Greyhound
Below is Aero King, being all Swap Meet scores, with new grips today.


----------



## jacob9795

Thanks for posting pics


----------



## tripple3

Small crowd, with some new faces and rides I haven't seen before.
Always a good time.







Deal of the day for $40 (not mine)



Firestone Fleetwood, Shelby straightbar; my personal favorite for today.








Schwinn and Velvet deLuxe:NFS


----------



## eddie_bravo

Was this today?!
Ugh I’ve missed the past couple months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

eddie_bravo said:


> Was this today?!
> Ugh I’ve missed the past couple months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You missed the Motorbike ride too!!!


----------



## eddie_bravo

@fordmikke65 I over slept-

“No more missing “is the new year’s resolution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustintime

Swap meet happens this weekend... February 23


----------



## fordmike65

Swapmeet this morning! @rustjunkie and I will be slanging bike junk in spot #126. Come by and say Hi!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## abe lugo

Here are some


----------



## tripple3

That Red Monark was in a bunch of my pics too.....


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## volksboy57




----------



## Robertriley

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 308767 View attachment 308768



What bike is this? Any Full photos of it?


----------



## Just Jeff

Dang. You guys even managed to get me Into a couple pics. Just my back though. So my identity is still a secret! Lol


----------



## bobcycles

tripple3 said:


> Small crowd, with some new faces and rides I haven't seen before.
> Always a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1115861View attachment 1115863
> Schwinn and Velvet deLuxe:NFS




TACOMA  38' MOTORBIKE was a nice original an antique dealer in Washington state called me about
around 1998,  he pulled it from an estate.  I paid 700.00 back then for the bike, that was his asking price.
I detailed the bike and sent it down the road 15 years ago or so all stock with correct saddle.  Looks 
like a clown got it and robbed the original Mesinger saddle and added 2 extra uneccesary Silver rays.
Miss that bike....and kind of sad to see it funked up, but glad to see it in ONE piece.


----------



## uno-speedo

Is there ever any _vintage_ mountain bikes and components etc for sale?


----------



## KingSized HD

uno-speedo said:


> Is there ever any _vintage_ mountain bikes and components etc for sale?



I haven't been a lot but I don't recall seeing much vintage MTB stuff. But there’s not much buyer interest either though; I took this ‘87 Fisher Montare and no one checked the (low) price tag all day.


----------



## abe lugo

I would say find a vintage mount bike forum or ebay. really not much in the way of MTB stuff at the swap. If you want to go see LA hipsters' collections of unused Harley parts, it the place to be!


----------



## tripple3

The biggest line to get in, I have ever seen.
It was drizzling when @Cory  & i left.
Line to get in was still longer than ever before.
Donuts are gone.


----------



## eddie_bravo

Long lines——-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1220243
> View attachment 1220244
> View attachment 1220245
> View attachment 1220246
> View attachment 1220247
> View attachment 1220248
> View attachment 1220249
> 
> 
> Long lines——-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like lines for bikes.  Not so much for bicycles


----------



## eddie_bravo

@1motime bike (motorcycles) and bicycles get in through the same entrance- just got to bear the LOUDNESS of the exhaust pipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

eddie_bravo said:


> @1motime bike (motorcycles) and bicycles get in through the same entrance- just got to bear the LOUDNESS of the exhaust pipes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know.  Have gone for years.  It gets loud!


----------



## tripple3

I ate too many donuts, but they were really good.
Great to see fellow cycle-folk, and BIKES.
Only 2 pics.





Yes, all wearing masks outside.


----------



## Silvertip

higgens said:


> I took some pics of my spot
> View attachment 374348 View attachment 374349 View attachment 374350
> Got this and a few other parts
> View attachment 374353 View attachment 374354



How much was that bike?


----------



## mrg

@Silvertip, that was 4 years ago!


----------



## tripple3

I had a great time.
Got to roll in at 5 AM with one of the "Premier" venders.




















Hoping to see this built up for the next CC ride, in 1 week!:eek:
Not mine; it SOLD.




Giving coffee to whoever wants some, so i drank a cup.
















Not my typical parts buy; something special in the works, no hurry.:eek:


----------



## volksboy57

View attachment 1274302
Nice Robin!


----------



## eddie_bravo

That robin was solid too- and so was the price when I asked—-$600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

eddie_bravo said:


> That robin was solid too- and so was the price when I asked—-$600



Great Swap today.
I got to ride Robin......
























"We Were All Very Impressed with it All"
@fordmike65 @birdzgarage @King Louie @39zep @TWBikesnstripes and more......


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## eddie_bravo

tripple3 said:


> Great Swap today.
> I got to ride Robin......
> View attachment 1291056
> 
> View attachment 1291058
> 
> View attachment 1291059
> 
> View attachment 1291060
> 
> View attachment 1291061
> 
> View attachment 1291062
> 
> "We Were All Very Impressed with it All"
> @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @King Louie @39zep @TWBikesnstripes and more......




aawww
That looks sweet!

I wanted it, but.... low funds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

tripple3 said:


> Great Swap today.
> I got to ride Robin......
> View attachment 1291056
> 
> View attachment 1291058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We Were All Very Impressed with it All"
> @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @King Louie @39zep @TWBikesnstripes and more......




Very Cool Robin !


----------



## rustjunkie

11.22.20


----------



## MP12965




----------



## Rusty72

Guess I was misinformed!


----------



## eddie_bravo

Anyone in SoCal know if this is on tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi

Still on for tomorrow the swapmeet that is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

I checked the website https://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/
It says to stay home if you're sick, wear a mask, and maintain distance.
I copied this pic from their scrolling pics.


----------



## tripple3

Last swap of 2020....
Fresh trailer of stuff, but alas, nada para ti'


----------



## eddie_bravo

One purchase for me
Small enough that it won’t take up unnecessary space on the wall






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

...twas today....



Super-clean original late-60's Schwinn Heavy-Duti







Dave @BFGforme made the trip
Matt @looneymatthew always has Good Stuff,











I bought a bell; then bought another...




always a good-time with bike bros.


----------



## 1817cent

Real nice to see these starting up agsin.  Maybe there is hope for the rest of us...


----------



## 1motime

Looks like a good swap.  Sun out and goodies on the table and ground.  Like he said.  Hopeful


----------



## fordmike65

Pics from today's swap.


----------



## fordmike65

Todays pics...


----------



## tripple3

A beater Tandem SOLD today!




Cool Luv 




Pretty lite morning out there... same/same.


----------



## Maskadeo

Hey, any day a beater tandem sells is a lucky day!


----------



## fordmike65

Who's checking out the LB Cycle Swap this Sunday??


----------



## Just Jeff

Thanks for the reminder. I’m gonna try and get there. Need lots of parts for lots of projects!


----------



## Just Jeff

Kind of empty out there today. But some nice things to be had. No pics as I forgot my phone in the truck.


----------



## tripple3




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## tripple3

Yesterday, 03/27/2022



I wanted it, but not for $200
He did let me "Honk" it though. for FREE!



Parts bins to DIG...



I bought this guard, for the opportunity and price.😎
Great day meeting more "Bike Folk".🥰
@Just Jeff and some other "un-known" CABErs too.


----------



## fordmike65

I was busy handing out flyers for the upcoming bike swap/show so I didn't have much time to take pics. I did follow and catch up with the owners of the Flocycle and Donald Duck Shelby to let them know about it and snap a pic. What great bikes! Hoping to see them at the event April 9th. 





















Thread 'Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride Saturday April 9th 2022' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...wap-show-ride-saturday-april-9th-2022.203694/


----------



## lucky_celso




----------



## lucky_celso

lucky_celso said:


> View attachment 1596711
> 
> View attachment 1596712
> 
> View attachment 1596713
> 
> View attachment 1596714
> 
> View attachment 1596715
> 
> View attachment 1596716



This is my first visit in SO-CAL Cycle Swap Meet in Long Beach, California 😊


----------



## lucky_celso




----------



## lucky_celso

I made a video out of these pictures on my youtube channel just search for socal cycle swap meet. 😊


----------



## 1motime

lucky_celso said:


> I made a video out of these pictures on my youtube channel just search for socal cycle swap meet. 😊



Nicely done!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## BFGforme

Went yesterday, no pictures , wasn’t really anything worth taking pictures of! Pretty weak Swapmeet this month! Was cool to see everyone….


----------



## jacob9795

What were they asking for the flocycle?


----------



## fordmike65

jacob9795 said:


> What were they asking for the flocycle?



NFS


----------



## lucky_celso

jacob9795 said:


> What were they asking for the flocycle?



are you talking about the first picture red monark?


----------



## BFGforme

lucky_celso said:


> are you talking about the first picture red monark?



No, the polished bike the guy just bought!


----------



## Just Jeff

@tripple3  Was good to officially me you too.

Not a ton of stuff to be had this time, but always fun to get out and see what is there. I even found a headlight assembly for my Phantom.
And my buddy spent a bunch of money of Whizzer parts!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I found a couple of goodies .. didn't take any pics though ... every Swapmeet has it's treasures *


----------



## BFGforme

Best bike was nfs….























But, probably coming down the coast a bit later to Oside!! Hahaha 😝


----------



## fordmike65

Long Beach swap tomorrow!


----------



## lucky_celso

“I Love Long Beach!” 😊


----------



## fordmike65

Ghost Town this month and slim pickin's, but a couple small items were plucked. Always good to hang with bike buds.


----------



## BFGforme

fordmike65 said:


> Ghost Town this month and slim pickin's, but a couple small items were plucked. Always good to hang with bike buds. View attachment 1613273
> 
> View attachment 1613274
> 
> View attachment 1613275
> 
> View attachment 1613278
> 
> View attachment 1613279
> 
> View attachment 1613280
> 
> View attachment 1613281
> 
> View attachment 1613283
> 
> View attachment 1613285
> 
> View attachment 1613289
> 
> View attachment 1613298



That the special model with the backwards brake arm?


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Ghost Town this month and slim pickin's, but a couple small items were plucked. Always good to hang with bike buds.



See Y'all next week...



Honor to be "Friend of Black Sheep"😊
My Ride in.




Easy to spot where "good stuff/prices" are at any given time...


Green '41 Admiral for $2500 firm,
still there when i left...



New Morrow parts to replace worn-out;
Thanks for bringing these to me John.🥰
Friends of the Classic and Antique Bicycles Exchange,
Swap, barter, and deal, in Long Beach.


----------



## mrg

Didn't really take any pics  but it was a nice day to be out even tho slowest swap in a while ( a few other swaps & shows today! ) but think people were busy shopping on the Cabe!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

mrg said:


> Didn't really take any pics but it was a nice day to be out even tho slowest swap in a while ( a few other swaps & shows today! ) but think people were busy shopping on the Cabe!



Great photo Mark!


----------



## slick

mrg said:


> Didn't really take any pics  but it was a nice day to be out even tho slowest swap in a while ( a few other swaps & shows today! ) but think people were busy shopping on the Cabe!View attachment 1613587




Mike is texting Frank about how much he secretly loves schwinns. 🤣😂


----------



## old hotrod

slick said:


> Mike is texting Frank about how much he secretly loves schwinns. 🤣😂



He's having your Schwinn shirt printed up...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

slick said:


> Mike is texting Frank about how much he secretly loves schwinns. 🤣😂




*Mike was texting me " Dude where's my Car " .... *


----------



## Maskadeo

Here’s the text from Frank…


----------



## BFGforme

Any one go to Swapmeet today?


----------



## volksboy57

Yeah, stopped by for a few laps. Didn't see many cruiser parts, mostly stingray and bmx stuff.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Yes ...*


----------



## BFGforme

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Yes ...*



And……


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*Well … I think everyone slept in .. or forgot about it … I got a few things.. and I rode this piece of Schwinn there … 




*_


----------



## fordmike65

Next LB Cycle Swap this coming Sunday. See you there!


----------



## Kickstand3

What are you peeps bringing 😃
PICS


----------



## rusty cleaver

This is every month? I would be coming from Napa to sell some stuff. Is there pre registration? Or just show up? Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65

rusty cleaver said:


> This is every month? I would be coming from Napa to sell some stuff. Is there pre registration? Or just show up? Thanks.





			So Cal Cycle | So Cal Cycle Swap Meet


----------



## rustjunkie

rusty cleaver said:


> This is every month? I would be coming from Napa to sell some stuff. Is there pre registration? Or just show up? Thanks.




seems best to purchase a space online ahead of time, otherwise you'll have to wait until after the reserved-space vendors are let in.
the spaces ~014-135 have sort of turned into "bicycle row"


----------



## Archie Sturmer

There are some places to eat at Carson St. - Lakewood Bl. - Norse Way triangle (diagonal), like Dale’s Diner (or the Thirsty Isle).


----------



## fordmike65

LB Swap mañana.


Nope! NEXT weekend! Sorry for the cornfusion.


----------



## Rusty72

It’s next week Mike !!


----------



## fordmike65

Crap! You're right! Guess I can go back to sleep... 🥱


----------



## BFGforme

@fordmike65 its tomorrow buddy! See you there tomorrow!


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> @fordmike65 its tomorrow buddy! See you there tomorrow!



I'm in SF!


----------



## BFGforme

Bright and early…🚲😜


----------



## BFGforme

Forgot to post Sunday from Swapmeet, cruised up north with @Thee mostly to pickup my 36 motorbike from Tom @TWBikesnstripes and see what good’s were to be had… @Thee got some cool stuff, I just got my killer motorbike back! Did get some really nice red motorbike fenders and braces! Found couple bikes @tacochris would dig on! Little spency for what they were so they went back home with the sellers… great time though and thanks again to Tom! Amazing work as always…


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> Forgot to post Sunday from Swapmeet, cruised up north with @Thee mostly to pickup my 36 motorbike from Tom @TWBikesnstripes and see what good’s were to be had… @Thee got some cool stuff, I just got my killer motorbike back! Did get some really nice red motorbike fenders and braces! Found couple bikes @tacochris would dig on! Little spency for what they were so they went back home with the sellers… great time though and thanks again to Tom! Amazing work as always…View attachment 1673820
> View attachment 1673821
> 
> View attachment 1673822
> 
> View attachment 1673823
> 
> View attachment 1673824
> 
> View attachment 1673825
> 
> View attachment 1673826
> 
> View attachment 1673827
> 
> View attachment 1673828
> 
> View attachment 1673829
> 
> View attachment 1673830
> 
> View attachment 1673831
> 
> View attachment 1673832



You certainly have my digits with that DX!  Haha. Love the oddball rust hole in the front of the rear fender.  How does that even get there.


----------



## BFGforme

tacochris said:


> You certainly have my digits with that DX!  Haha. Love the oddball rust hole in the front of the rear fender.  How does that even get there.



Not sure, nor how the $650 price tag got there also 😂


----------



## BFGforme

tacochris said:


> You certainly have my digits with that DX!  Haha. Love the oddball rust hole in the front of the rear fender.  How does that even get there.



And was a Bfg, but not for me..🤪


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> Not sure, nor how the $650 price tag got there also 😂



Yeesh...yeah im learning now days on that. Lol.
Folks probably think im certifiable with the junk i buy.  😂


----------



## Thee

Junk? Maybe? Certifiable no question lol🤣😂🤣 like these ?

is there a paint and body one? Hahahaha


----------



## BFGforme

Anyone go today? Anything good @fordmike65 @mrg @Goatroper ?


----------



## fordmike65

Was up camping in the Sequoias. I'll be there next month...


----------



## BFGforme

So tomorrow is swap meet, online said 2pm-8pm?? Wtf??


----------



## BFGforme

Looked again and says 7am, then looked again and said 2, pretty sure it’s 7am..,


----------



## rustjunkie

5am or ur late 😁


----------



## higgens

Sounds cool


----------



## BFGforme

Anyone go @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> Anyone go @fordmike65



Been at RPM Nationals all weekend


----------



## volksboy57

I went. It was pretty dead


----------



## Thee

volksboy57 said:


> I went. It was pretty dead



Someone sent a pic of some pretty cool ‘70’s early ‘80’s cruisers fs ? pre war guys haha


----------



## Just Jeff

Not a lot out there today. A few cool projects, but let’s face it, I’ve got way too many projects already. There was a cool crusty Gambles Hiawatha badged Shelby in the back overflow area, but the owner wasn’t around to ask about it while I was back there


----------



## tripple3

rustjunkie said:


> 5am or ur late 😁



This Sunday 10/23 Cycle Swap
For Sale: Christmas '53, New for '54 model Wasp,
original new color for '54, Opalescent Green,
missing a headlight (holes stamped),
added Wasp fender flap and reflector, leather craftsmanship by @rustjunkie 
_*No other added accessories included*_ (horn, bell, siren, nor tail).
$650.00 obo



pretty clean, with many scratches and some paint missing on other side.
Come check it out; NO Shipping.😎


----------



## fordmike65

See you mañana


----------



## Just Jeff

Found some good stuff out there today


----------



## fordmike65

I hit the snooze too many times and finally woke up too late.


----------



## tripple3

Marty's old Green Wasp found a "New" home.
Cameron is STOKED!
Spread the Love!!!


----------



## fordmike65

REMINDER! Long Beach Cycle Swap this coming Sunday!!!!

Pics from the PAST...



























@The Hat


----------



## fordmike65

Who's coming?!?!


----------



## Just Jeff

I’ll be there, no cash this time, but I’ll be there. 
Just spent my bike cash on a 1975 Power Wagon


----------



## fordmike65

Today's pics!


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

fordmike65 said:


> REMINDER! Long Beach Cycle Swap this coming Sunday!!!!
> 
> Pics from the PAST...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1739452
> 
> Hey Fordmike,who owns this bike..I wouldn't mind buying it back..


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

@fordmike65 
Hey mike..do you know who owns this bike you posted up in post #624.??
I used to own it and would like to buy it back if possible..

Sorry about double post


----------



## fordmike65

OLD PSYCLE said:


> @fordmike65
> Hey mike..do you know who owns this bike you posted up in post #624.??
> I used to own it and would like to buy it back if possible..
> 
> Sorry about double post
> 
> View attachment 1743339
> 
> View attachment 1743340



No way!  This is what it currently looks like.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

fordmike65 said:


> No way! This is what it currently looks like.
> 
> View attachment 1743359



love it..so you own it?
I was in a tight spot and had to let it go a while back, I'm glad somebody is showing it some love...


----------



## fordmike65

OLD PSYCLE said:


> love it..so you own it?
> I was in a tight spot and had to let it go a while back, I'm glad somebody is showing it some love...



I do! It's a big part of my Colson collection and has been a focus of research for the past few years. It's not done yet, but I have all the parts to build it up correctly.


----------



## IngoMike

I hate this thread......it makes me want to drive to Long Beach and bring home a bunch of bikes, or maybe I should take a bunch of bikes to sell and come back with a few less bikes but different......there is always something cool in the posted photo's of the swap......if I am still bike heavy in the Spring it might be the deal......


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

It was a cold day in Prescott AZ when I found that bike, I got caught in a snow storm that day..if you look close at the picture I posted you can see the snow is starting to fall..I went to chase the Chevy on the trailer..


----------



## fordmike65

OLD PSYCLE said:


> It was a cold day in Prescott AZ when I found that bike, I got caught in a snow storm that day..if you look close at the picture I posted you can see the snow is starting to fall..I went to chase the Chevy on the trailer..



My next question was to ask your story behind the bike. They're not common bikes, but I sure am glad it ended up at the LB swap that fateful day. Thank you.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

fordmike65 said:


> My next question was to ask your story behind the bike. They're not common bikes, but I sure am glad it ended up at the LB swap that fateful day. Thank you.



I didnt realize just how uncommon they were at the time I sold it..but I did what I had to do..I picked it up dirt cheap and actually tripled my investment..I never knew  it was you I sold it to...
there were a bunch of other old bikes there that day but I slipped and didnt buy more...


----------



## fordmike65

OLD PSYCLE said:


> I didnt realize just how uncommon they were at the time I sold it..but I did what I had to do..I picked it up dirt cheap and actually tripled my investment..I never knew  it was you I sold it to...
> there were a bunch of other old bikes there that day but I slipped and didnt buy more...



I thought I got a pretty good deal on it, so you did get it dirt cheap! Admittedly there were a lot of wrong parts on it including the Schwinn middleweight fenders (Eww) and a few other items, but I did my research and was able to gather the correct parts including the rare deep chrome fenders pictured above. I didn't know at the time, but it was pretty incredible that the tubular rear carrier was complete and intact.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

fordmike65 said:


> I thought I got a pretty good deal on it, so you did get it dirt cheap! Admittedly there were a lot of wrong parts on it including the Schwinn middleweight fenders (Eww) and a few other items, but I did my research and was able to gather the correct parts including the rare deep chrome fenders pictured above. I didn't know at the time, but it was pretty incredible that the tubular rear carrier was complete and intact.



at the time I was not too savvy on anything other than schwinn..I didnt even know about the Cabe yet..luckily for you...but I'm glad it went your way and hopefully one day  you will finish bringing  it back to its original glory ..


----------



## buickmike

That's a sad tale for sure, old psyche. And this hobby is full of them I'm afraid.  Remorse .The colson clique is as tight a group as there is/ or ever will be.  At least the glory of initial find is yours and will remain.


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

buickmike said:


> That's a sad tale for sure, old psyche. And this hobby is full of them I'm afraid.  Remorse .The colson clique is as tight a group as there is/ or ever will be.  At least the glory of initial find is yours and will remain.



thanks, but no remorse,for me its always the thrill of the hunt.(same applies to the antique cars).I'm certain its not the last diamond in the rough that I will come across,and also sure it wont be the last time I go give it away at a swapmeet..Ahhww the swapmeet, the place for winners and losers..!!!


----------



## fordmike65

fordmike65 said:


> No way!  This is what it currently looks like.
> 
> View attachment 1743359



@OLD PSYCLE I just realized I came off looking like an a$$ in my response last night. "No way" was more of an expression of disbelief that you previously owned this bike. Not "NO WAY!" (its not for sale). I mean, it isn't available, but I just wanted to clear that up. Thanks for the history!


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

fordmike65 said:


> @OLD PSYCLE I just realized I came off looking like an a$$ in my response last night. "No way" was more of an expression of disbelief that you previously owned this bike. Not "NO WAY!" (its not for sale). I mean, it isn't available, but I just wanted to clear that up. Thanks for the history!



no worries,I didn't take it as such,
I have a few more pictures of the bike and as soon as i find them i will share em with you..


----------



## OLD PSYCLE

IngoMike said:


> I hate this thread......it makes me want to drive to Long Beach and bring home a bunch of bikes, or maybe I should take a bunch of bikes to sell and come back with a few less bikes but different......there is always something cool in the posted photo's of the swap......if I am still bike heavy in the Spring it might be the deal......



Do it bro....just give a heads up so I can go stand in line😁


----------

